# DS #3050: Age of Empires: Mythologies (USA)



## tempBOT (Nov 26, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-4111^^Contributed by Chanser​


----------



## Chanser (Nov 26, 2008)

By the way it has online play, as the boxart doesn't have the WiFi logo.


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anybody tried this out?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 26, 2008)

I think it's basically (mechanics wise) AoE2 for the DS. I'll try this out later.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 26, 2008)

I loved The Age of Kings, it was so addicting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope this is as good, can't wait to try it...

EDIT:
Video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn2v2LE01M0

wow! looks really good


----------



## imgod22222 (Nov 26, 2008)

And here I thought aToW was the only RTS on DS. How many years into the DS' life does it take for a retail RTS to come out? Nice to see its not shovelware though. Might consider it.


----------



## damiussus (Nov 26, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> And here I thought aToW was the only RTS on DS. How many years into the DS' life does it take for a retail RTS to come out? Nice to see its not shovelware though. Might consider it.


This game is not an RTS, it's turn based. If you want an RTS try Robocalypse it's pretty good


----------



## dib (Nov 26, 2008)

It's not bad, but considering how slow+dull TBS games can be, they tend to be pretty hit or miss with me toward whether I'll really invest time into playing them.

The menus all suck for touch screen, so avoid them and stick to the Dpad and buttons.

It's otherwise easy enough to jump into without much learning.  I went straight into a skirmish, skipping the tutorial.  I'd probably do much better if I cared enough to know more, but as-is it's possible to wing it.  The menus are informative enough and the nothing about it is really obscure.

It's mostly the same game as you usually see in these.  Rock-paper-scissors units, resource gathering, upgrades, fog of war tends to be a pain in the arse.  But there are wi-fi menus present, so you can't really go wrong with multiplayer.  Why you would want to play this instead of something like Advance Wars, however, is not something I can perceive.  And with the slower pacing than AW, I do question the success people will have really sitting down to play these longer matches.


----------



## thaimonkey (Nov 26, 2008)

doesn't work on g6 lite =/


----------



## DespizingU (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought the first one was pretty good, so I've been kind of looking forward to this one.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes yes yes yes yes,

This is truly a happy day of my life!

i had been waiting for this from sooooooooooooooooo long!..finally, guys i think you should all try this , the first one was super duper awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













     and this one looks better!

EDITh man i cant find it anywhere!


----------



## Jeff88 (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope it's as good as the first one


----------



## elfsander (Nov 26, 2008)

Chanser said:
			
		

> By the way it has online play, as the boxart doesn't have the WiFi logo.


It would be too painful for MS to put it on the box.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 26, 2008)

This does not work on the R4 , latest kernel..

it says "could not read save data " i dont know if its a ad dump, dosent look like it ..

Can some one confirm this works!

i had been waiting for this all year

And thanks to some of you , Narin is not here anymore to fix this!

He was the best!


----------



## Just Joe (Nov 26, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> This does not work on the R4 , latest kernel..
> 
> it says "could not read save data " i dont know if its a ad dump, dosent look like it ..
> 
> ...


You can fix it yourself with the Arm7 patch.

I'll try to find you the link.


----------



## ollidhama (Nov 26, 2008)

I can confirm that AoE:M doesnt work on r4ds, the arm 7 patch doesnt help either


edit: if anyone can give me a link to a version that works it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Darwin69 (Nov 26, 2008)

I was surprised to see that French language is available in this ROM!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is weird because this game is planned to release in february here in France


----------



## Kempston (Nov 26, 2008)

ollidhama said:
			
		

> I can confirm that AoE:M doesnt work on r4ds, the arm 7 patch doesnt help either
> 
> 
> edit: if anyone can give me a link to a version that works it would be greatly appreciated



You tried YSmenu? I have yet to find a game that doesn't work with it once I converted my R4.


----------



## ollidhama (Nov 26, 2008)

I cannot get YSmenu to work on my R4...

I have tried but something always goes wrong

if anyone can email me a zip file with the final stuff I need I would be greatful (as I know that publishing the end [roduct is bad)

thanks


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet AoE:AoK is easily one of my favourite games on DS, hope this is as good if not better.

Works on M3 Simply after using Arm7 Fix.
Will add to FC Database incase anyone wants schooling


----------



## Satangel (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice !
AoE DS is one of the best titles on the DS to date, especially for me (I grew up with AoE 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I'll check this one out, hopefully it's even better then the previous one.


----------



## Rywiec (Nov 26, 2008)

Multiplayer doesn't work on r4 after using arm7 fix.
Do someone know what's wrong?


----------



## T-hug (Nov 26, 2008)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> Multiplayer doesn't work on r4 after using arm7 fix.
> Do someone know what's wrong?



Seems fine for me on M3 Simply running fw v1.14.
FC is 3008-1706-0928 if anyone is up for a quick game I'm around for a bit.


----------



## Egonny (Nov 26, 2008)

Rywiec said:
			
		

> Multiplayer doesn't work on r4 after using arm7 fix.
> Do someone know what's wrong?


Well of course, no multiplayer works with the ARM7 fix.


----------



## sparrowgreat (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't get any Myth Point from Achievement.

Who got this like me?

R4 1.18 Arm7


----------



## George290506 (Nov 26, 2008)

It is good for a publisher to use Greek mythology. There are so many many stories and myths.

Regarding the box I could definitely say the one in the middle is the ancient Greek "god" Zeus (Dias) the king of the gods and the one in the left is Hephaestus the ancient Greek "god" of fire. Obviously the right one is an Egyptian. The "half humans-half horses" are also included in Greek mythology and they are called Centaurs. The giant maybe is a Titan (Zeus was a Titan's son) which were extremely strong and known for their evil character. In addition you can see ancient Greek monuments in the background.

The game doesn't enthuse me at all. I like Anno style which is more.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 26, 2008)

The first one was pretty sweet. Maybe ill give this one a try.


----------



## Sstew (Nov 26, 2008)

Never have played any AoE... I grew up playing Civilization, So is this any good?
And the Mythology, Does this have anything to do with the Gods, Goddesses?, Or by Mythology, they just mean creatures and beast pulled from the time, (centaurs, ect.)

I remember one game for PC, that had Mythology in it, but you could call on Zeus and he would strike the enemy with lightning bolts ect.

Wasn't sure if this had something similar.


----------



## George290506 (Nov 26, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> And the Mythology, Does this have anything to do with the Gods, Goddesses?, Or by Mythology, they just mean creatures and beast pulled from the time, (centaurs, ect.)
> 
> I remember one game for PC, that had Mythology in it, but you could call on Zeus and he would strike the enemy with lightning bolts ect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 26, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> It is good for a publisher to use Greek mythology. There are so many many stories and myths.
> 
> Regarding the box I could definitely say the one in the middle is the ancient Greek "god" Zeus (Dias) the king of the gods and the one in the left is Hephaestus the ancient Greek "god" of fire. Obviously the right one is an Egyptian. The "half humans-half horses" are also included in Greek mythology and they are called Centaurs. The giant maybe is a Titan (Zeus was a Titan's son) which were extremely strong and known for their evil character. In addition you can see ancient Greek monuments in the background.
> 
> The game doesn't enthuse me at all. I like Anno style which is more.


Egyptian.... Cleopatra?
I never seen a pic of Hephaestus though. Ancient Greek monuments.... too bad, I wa shoping they're ike in Empire Earth, they can boost stats....

On the boxart I can see:
Three leaders, supposed to be Norse, Greek, and Egyptian, which makes me wonder actually, whether is he Hephaestus or not, Zeus, and someone I can only interpret as Cleopatra.

Of course, having a Greek myth without Greek hero is no fun, so they throw in some spartans, centaurs, titans (if not cyclops, which might be the case, titans were banished from corporeal world by Zeus), scorpions (WTF?), and Anubis-like figure (come to think of it.. maybe it is Anubis after all)

However, I haven't seen Odin and friends, what happened to Valhalla community?

Now that I think about it, maybe the left figure is Thor or some such? (I don't recall Hephaestus bringing a hammer)

And  what's that elf-like figure behind the red scorpion?


----------



## George290506 (Nov 26, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> George290506 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew that the Egyptian woman was Cleopatra but I did wanted to emfasize the Greek aspect. Yes, you might be right and agree with you; the one in the left must Norse so as to show the three "rivals" of the game. Anyway, you know so much. Have you studied them or just from games? Replying would give me some answers...


----------



## Sstew (Nov 26, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> Sstew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just because its on the box means nothing. I saw that the beast can be used, by watching the video posted several pages back, but can you actually interact with the other Gods/Goddesses? (Or are they just characters like leaders of the countries in Civilization)


----------



## George290506 (Nov 26, 2008)

Really I didn't play it. So, I cannot make any comment


----------



## ZiZoOo#DS-man (Nov 26, 2008)

better in the PC


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Nov 26, 2008)

ollidhama said:
			
		

> I cannot get YSmenu to work on my R4...
> 
> I have tried but something always goes wrong
> 
> ...


Try this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=103879


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 26, 2008)

George290506 said:
			
		

> Have you studied them or just from games? Replying would give me some answers...


I like many trivial things, especially historical and mythical, sometimes I see something cool like Odin and Ragnarok and such, and searched for them on Wikipedia, never helped my school, but it's fun and I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So... it's kinda I learned the from games, and verified it on the internet

back to topic, what piqued my interest is that blue elf-like creature behind the scorpion (seriously, what sane man can command an army of scorpions? Raising them to be big enough to scare the shit out of a man is one daunting task, let alone command them) and Anubis-like figure opposing the titan/cyclops, I thought Anubis is a God himself, how come he's available as normal unit?

Also, I wonder how many Gods available? The info said we can worship different Gods/Goddesses for different skillz (don't know what it means, maybe calling Zeus for Thunderbolt of something, what will Cleopatra do if it's the case? )


----------



## ollidhama (Nov 26, 2008)

used a homebrew YS helper to automatically make the necessary files (forgot name) and have played this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




played 4 skirmishes, 1 wifi and the first 7 campaign matches.

a lil help to all gamers wanting answers:

3 empires:
Norse: offense
Greek: all rounders
Egyptian: defense

each one has 3 main gods which give certain bonus abilities (wont spoil to for you)
Norse: Odin, Loki and Thor
Greek: Hades, Zeus and Posiden
Egyptian: Ra, Isis and Set

each one gives you 4 different research paths

each race then has (I believe) 5 "sub" Gods whch can be chosen upon aging up (1 for each race need to be unlocked through points)
so that is a total of 24 gods! 

each sub god also allows you acess to a special unit, like a centaur, mountain giant or sphinx etc
AND gives 4 extra reserches too!
so even before taking other buildings into account you have 96 researches!

each race then has 5 heroes it can field (1 at a time unless you are greek)
you start with 3 for each, another is unlockable through points and I BELIEVE (don't quote) the other is unlocked through campaigns

so that is alot of variation!
AoE:AoK has 4 different variations of player
team a -> hero a


but this game has hundreds! which you customise throughout play
team 1 -> god 1 -> sub gods 1,2,3 -> hero 1
OR
team 1 -> god 2-> sub gods 1,3,4 -> hero 4

etc

awesome!

each god/sub god/hero has their own power which can be used once per game or (if it is a hero) every set number of turns, these affect the game greatly!

you can unlock loads of new maps and specific relics for each map as well as sub gods and heroes


this game is awesome!

you also have 3 unit types which all work against each other

human -> hero -> myth -> human etc
and unit types
light inf
hv inf
cavalry
ranged
siege




this game is a huge advance on the old one

hope this helps any of you

edit: the Anubis figure is an Anubite, which is the sub god Anubis' special unit
the blue figure behind the scorpion IS part of the scorpoin, thik centaur but.... more buggier
the guy with the club is a Cyclops
oh: as far as I have played there is no Cleopatra


----------



## George290506 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you for the info.

*You live so far away from here and you know pretty much. It's amazing and charming*





 .!!!


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 26, 2008)

ollidhama said:
			
		

> used a homebrew YS helper to automatically make the necessary files (forgot name) and have played this game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can  u pls send me the details how u did it!

i am using r4


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 26, 2008)

What disapoints me is the fact that the enemy can gang up on you but you can't gang up on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can't have any kind of ally, while they can group up to 3 players to crush us newbies

damn.....


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 26, 2008)

I never jump through hoops for a game that I have no trouble buying.

It won't work on the R4 unless you use what appears to be a possible fix that smells too much of jumping through hoops for me.

I'm putting it on my Christmas list (I can use a few minor item suggestions to make the list look less bare at any rate).

So I don't really care if it won't work on my R4


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 27, 2008)

does it work on R4 kernel 1.18 with R4YSauto ?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok i have got it fixed for the R4, all u do is the Arm7 Fix and it works , but the online does not as the arm7 fix dosent allow it too..

Who cares about the online!


----------



## CSampson (Nov 27, 2008)

VISHI SO FISHI said:
			
		

> Ok i have got it fixed for the R4, all u do is the Arm7 Fix and it works , but the online does not as the arm7 fix dosent allow it too..
> 
> Who cares about the online!



Wanna post it?


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 27, 2008)

CSampson said:
			
		

> VISHI SO FISHI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Post what please be clear..


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 27, 2008)

I assume he's asking for the arm7 fix


----------



## FlamesnBlazes (Nov 27, 2008)

damiussus said:
			
		

> imgod22222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not exactly much of an RTS either =/ I would say the only RTS for DS is Ys Strategy, it's actually RTS where you can build units, buildings, upgrade etc on real time, however, the graphics are not one to boast for =/ quite bad actually, but I'm a fan of the YS series, so guess it'll be alrite. Still can't wait for YS 1 & 2 US announced for DS


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Nov 27, 2008)

oh please pm me for the fixed rom for AOE:M download link.
the arm 7 fix patch didnt work so plz...
all that came out was th fireflower.patch thing so plz send the 
patched 1 plz... ty
much appreciated


----------



## Kold (Nov 27, 2008)

I've tried both arm7 fix and using YSMenu and it's still not working. What arm7.bin should i use?


----------



## gbatempRunsWarez (Nov 28, 2008)

the game is actually quite fun! just downloaded it from gbatemp irc


----------



## dib (Nov 28, 2008)

I've warmed up to it after awhile, but it is lamentably slow paced.  Took me something around two hours to conquer a four player map, and it wasn't even on hard mode.  Good luck finding somebody to play that long on multiplayer.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 28, 2008)

This is a Guide to Make Age of Empires: Mythologies Work on the R4 DS..

What you will need

Grab the dslazy and the special arm7.bin file from HERE



*AND THIS IS THE VIDEO GUIDE THAT SHOWS ,--HOW TOO!*



*ALL MADE BY ME!*


----------



## Hillsy_ (Nov 28, 2008)

@VISHI SO FISHI - Thanks for the assist in getting this game working.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Nov 28, 2008)

Curiosity, man I hate curiosity.

I used the arm7fixa file that google gave me that clearly someone from GBATemp put out there to find.

Grabbed Mario Kart for a donor and then dumped my untrimmed Mythologies ON the arm7fixa file (like instructed) and poof I have a new and playable file.

Can't comment on Online function as I never use online as an option routinely (something to do with not being able 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

I personally like the brutally simple approach over more convoluted methods.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, I'm having a heck of a lot of fun with this game. I wasn't really excited about it, as the first one didn't really hold my attention. The first DS AoE was good, but the theme didn't really do it for me. However, though there's little change here gameplay-wise, the mythological thrust plus what looks to be 3D running on Griptonite's engine from Web of Shadows definitely makes a difference for me. 

Kinda surprised how long some skirmishes take. I'm only on the last Egyptian mission, but so far, each one of the latter missions has taken nearly an hour to get through. Looking forward to the Greek and Norse campaigns.


----------



## dib (Nov 29, 2008)

Like most of these kinds of games, it suffers from the lack of realistic conditions for victory.  In order to win by conquering, you have to slay every single opponent unit, as well as destroy all buildings capable of producing new ones.

This ignores the fact that one player, with an economy running in the thousands, with four town halls complete with barracks and so forth, and about forty units on the field, is not going to be bested by that one straggling light infantry unit defending some gold mine.

The game takes so long because it ultimately comes to the same scenatio as any other war game.  You have to surround the enemy, beat them back into their base, where they're able to generate their units most quickly, which amounts less to a legitimate resistance than an extended delay that runs into half an hour or longer.

It needs to be able to recognize when a player is reasonably defeated, even if they have no possible moves to make, and so the AI should surrender the match.  As the game stands, I haven't seen anything suggesting this is possible.

Not sure what's going on with any other outcomes either.  The fact that you can't seem to team up with any computer controller players is annoying.  So I'm guessing there is not some kind of diplomacy victory either.  And unlike Rise of Nations, you cannot set your own conditions like playing a timed match or where somebody can score a victory by controlling a certain percentage of the map.  All of these would have been ideal for this game.


----------



## MyauChanDesu (Nov 29, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Never have played any AoE... I grew up playing Civilization, So is this any good?
> And the Mythology, Does this have anything to do with the Gods, Goddesses?, Or by Mythology, they just mean creatures and beast pulled from the time, (centaurs, ect.)
> 
> I remember one game for PC, that had Mythology in it, but you could call on Zeus and he would strike the enemy with lightning bolts ect.
> ...



civilization is nowhere near AoE


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

When I played it, It was like a version of Advance Wars, But i found it really addicting in the end. =P


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 29, 2008)

IMO at some points the first AoE is better

I mean, the skirmishes don't take too much time (well, except the one with satellite islands, which might take up to 4 hours), you can team up with an AI so you can learn some tips from 'em. Also, terrains such as Mountains and Roads has been reduced to nuts. How the heck can standing on a road actually reduce my defense? On top of that, mountains are useless now, only hills can do. This provides some cover, but it does the same to the enemies, which fucks te whole thing up, considering the both side can keep launching arrows to no end. Also, the first ages are very hard, considering you have to choose between advancing in technology or defend yourself.

Another point that I can never be able to grasp is the VP system, just how the fuck can a team with 35 income for food and gold can have 20000 VP and I, the richest group, can only go as far as 5000? I mean, surely with such small income, you can't have powerful force and even if you DO capture some temples, you'll be annihilated for sure but God forbid, they have the ultimate score

The better part would be the God Power thing and the fact that the town corners can be used not only to provide defense (why not make adjacent tiles can be used for defense too?), now at least there's a reason as to why we should build more than one shrine. Also, this one is pretty informative, as they don't use the text info like AoK (what is Blast Furnace for example), it's just the damage system is a bit complicated, I can't comperehend as to why even when I initiate the attack, the damage is far too little (I know it's weak againts its target, but at least the damage should be average)

But somehow this one doesn't catch my heart like AoK did, maybe I like AoK's simplicity and child-friendly interface, but I dunno


----------



## dib (Nov 29, 2008)

The VP seems to be inversed, you'll notice the highest will be the one that is eliminated most quickly, and so forth.  That threw me off at first because I felt I was doing pretty good in my first skirmish, even though it seemed to be telling me I was failing miserably.

As far as damage goes, you have to pay attention to the assortment of icons accompanying the unit's profile.  They denote their own type, such as mythological (lightning bolt) + siege (rock), and what they're strong or weak against.  Supposedly, your selection of units is dictated by your choice in age/god advancements, so make the wrong choice and you could be stuck with choices unsuitable against your specific foes.

And judging by the list of potential achievements, there's supposedly some sort of victory that involves those monoliths or whatever that heroes may construct.  So maybe you can win by controlling much of the map afterall.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 2, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Like most of these kinds of games, it suffers from the lack of realistic conditions for victory.  In order to win by conquering, you have to slay every single opponent unit, as well as destroy all buildings capable of producing new ones.



Nah, there have been a few missions where I haven't had to destroy every single structure, but there are certain structures that allow the enemy society to flourish, and so, of course, those need to be taken out.

But if you want to talk realism (in a game about mythology), it's actually quite a common notion when studying ancient times -- from the ancient Egyptians and Hebrews, all the way up to the Greeks -- that a ruler utterly wipe out his enemy, lest even a small child grow to later exact vengeance upon them. The Italian mafia lived by many of those same, brutal customs.


----------

